# Understanding Loxicom dosage



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

My cat is very stiff in her hips and legs and no longer squatting, so the vet is starting her on Loxicom. I have to give 0.05mg per kg of bodyweight, she's 3.5kg but we're treating 3kg. The syringe says 0.5mg/ml and has 10 units to the ml, so does this mean I have to give her 3 units?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You really should ask your vet if you have any doubts about the correct dose. It should also be on the label they have stuck on the packing. If they are open this afternoon you can ring them.

I think you are correct but I am not a vet or pharmacist.


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

The vet hasn't made it clear, just to treat for a 3kg cat. However, she did say the bottle would be enough for two weeks supply, so at 3 units a day that would give her approx 16 days which makes sense. The surgery won't be open until tomorrow, so that's why I was wondering about the dose.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lottiecat said:


> The vet hasn't made it clear, just to treat for a 3kg cat. However, she did say the bottle would be enough for two weeks supply, so at 3 units a day that would give her approx 16 days which makes sense. The surgery won't be open until tomorrow, so that's why I was wondering about the dose.


Your surgery may well be closed but there will be a number to call for an Out of Hours surgery,give them a ring and ask for clarification .


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hiya,

My cat has loxicom and I was also confused about the dose. There is a website I think and I got the info off there. Basically, the syringe should be up to about 8kg with wwhich you would count up to 8 on the syringe. My cat weighs 3.8 so I count up to 3.8 on the syringe.

From the leaflet in the loxicom box it says;

"Turn the bottle/syringe upside down. Pull the plunger out until the medication level corresponds to the cat's body weight in pounds." e.g 3.8

https://www.norbrook.com/media/1399/package-insert-loxicom-suspension.pdf

Above is the link to the leaflet in the box. xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

ZoeM said:


> <snip>
> "Turn the bottle/syringe upside down. Pull the plunger out until the medication level corresponds to the cat's body weight in *pounds*."
> <snip>


Pounds or Kilos? The two are very different. If you dose for weight in pounds when it should be kilos you will be giving an overdose.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I was recently told that they slightly lower the dosage of loxicom because of the risk of kidney damage, my cat weights 3.7kg but i was told to give her a 3kg dose, i filled it up to the 3 mark... also my vet told me not to give for more than 7 days so i would definitely double check with them on the dosage and for how long you're supposed to give it for.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lottiecat said:


> The syringe says 0.5mg/ml and has 10 units to the ml, so does this mean I have to give her 3 units?


Sounds logical! Metacam comes with a syringe like that and for my fat lump cat (7+kg) I filled it up to the ''7'' line. It did look a lot. But if you are worried, call your vet, tho' I'm sure you're right. . . The syringe itself (Metacam) is really thin, so each graduation on the syringe comes out as the tiniest drop.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree with the others that any concerns or questions should be addressed to the vet to be on the safe side. It is only just gone closing so the emergency vet responding to the emergency number you call won't mind about the call (not that they would at any time day or night).

My boy gets loxicom. He is 4.3 kg and gets 4 units on the syringe (syringe on, turn upside down and draw syringe downwards). As I understand it the dosage should be for lean weight so overweight cats shouldn't get more and generally the least possible dose that helps the issue is the best dose.

My vet told me to give my cat his lean weight dose for 4 weeks and then reduce it if possible.


----------

